# Accucraft Mason Bogie, favourite colour?



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi guys:

Just curious.
What is the general concensus at to the most desired Accucraft Mason Bogie paint version:

Brown "Tenmile"
or
Green "San Juan" ?


Thank you
Norman


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Norman, My guess 70% brown/30% green. But only Accucraft knows for sure as they sold them (almost?) all. Best, Zubi


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats an easy one, They only have a handful of sales in the brown. At least a few weeks ago when they 1st sold out the electrics. Its a shame because they didnt show off the brown as they did the green. The electric version is due in very soon and was supposed to be painted brown.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Unbelievable! Well, 70/30 is my personal preference in that case, which was even more biased towards brown before they showed the real life San Juan version, Zubi


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the brown on order to match the one I built.


----------



## alcashj94 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I have the brown on order as well - live steam version. 
I thought it was the more attractive of the two colour schemes but as I did No. 42 as my Masterclass build there was no other choice! (San Juan became 42 in the later renumbering) 

I am surprised there is not a more even split between the two colour schemes but I guess it will just make the brown ones more 'collectable' in the future - won't worry me as mine is going to be well used. 

Wonder if both colours will be produced at the same time or will one be later than the other. 

Allan.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Both colors are going to be made at the same time so i was told. But I dont know whether electric will prevail the steam as the electric sold out first with steam close behind.


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

Despite the sales indo Jason cites, it appears that MLS is biased to brown. I have "Ten Mile" on order, as well. It is understandable that the elaborate painting/decaling scheme limited the choices to two, but unfortunate since there will be a lot of these little beauties at Dr. Rivet's steam up next spring (I hope that timing isn't too wishful). 

Scott


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Allan, 
Glad you're getting a live steam model too! sadly it was the Brown 'Tenmile' that became #42, not San Juan, therefore you'll own the loco 'as built' and as rebuilt by the UP in 1885! Thats also how we did the Acc DSP 2-8-0s, #51 and #191 are the exact same loco - the #51 'as built' in Baldwin's Olive Green, style 50, and the #191 is the same loco rebuilt by the UP in 1885 with the black paint scheme. 

For those interested, we're trying to get a historical synopsis into the instruction booklet, that provides background into the design of the Mason Bogie and origins of the form and colours as developed by Mason, and the status of the colours by the late 1870s. 

I had just assumed it was a 50/50 split for Green or Brown models. Oh well. I suspect people who were not entirely sure about the brown version will find it very appealing when they see it on the real model, deep tones, gilding shing out, and polished all over, it'll be down right stylish. 

David.


----------



## George Zimmermann (Apr 5, 2008)

David

From the photos and videos I have seen it's a very detailed and unique engine. I never thought I would like the green so my original order was for the "Ten Mile" Brown version (live steam of course) and after seeing the Green version, I decided I had to have both for my collection.

I can't wait to get mine next spring and run them side by side on my raised layout. Accucraft really did a nice job on them. I hope both version run as good as they look. 

Regards,


George


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Honestly? Both versions are _gorgeous_ and I would be proud to have either one but I'm partial to the green version...


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

My preference was for an electric brown "Tenmile" and that's what I've got on order......


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a brown one on order 

Dave


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

That's funny, I just counted the above and we have 7 brown and 3 green declared purchases... well someone else must have bought all the greens! Best, Zubi


----------



## alcashj94 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 
just goes to prove that I should not post late at night when I am half asleep! 

Yes, I did mean Tenmile/brown became 42, not San Juan as I wrote and the intention was to have the early and late version of the same loco side by side. If they do a later run with the square window cab then I might have a problem choosing! 

I am just glad that this project has made it through to production, I think that once they are out and about there will be a few more converts to Mason Bogies, my Masterclass one always gets a good crowd at the few public appearances it makes. 

The new live steamer may be limited to the club track as I am still stuck with a tight curve at home in my limited yard, managed to get 3 foot radius in the corner but don't think I can gain any more without taking over more space and rerouting the track which is just not allowed! The Masterclass model does go round this curve but we shall have to wait and see about the Accucraft. 

Allan.


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi David:

"sadly it was the Brown 'Tenmile' that became #42, not San Juan "

I thought Tenmile was proposed to be green .

Can you explain why Tenmile became brown ?

Which colour is your preference?

Norman


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi again David:

I looked at the graphics again. My error. Tenmile was always brown and San Juan was always green.

Still curious as to your personal preference.

Norman


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Norman, 
You'll have to await the historican background in the model's instruction booklet to see why San Juan is green and Tenmile brown, there is historical basis for this decision. I'm going for the green one myself, but its a very difficuly decision! I'd also like to buy both! 

I should point out that 'San Juan's decoration is somewhat unique for William Mason. Most of his engines were not so highly decorated - infact just a handful through the 1870s were so highly decorated (Breckenridge is another of these famous decorated ones). The vast majority were painted up more like the Tenmile version, with decorative domes and cylinders, but quite plain tenders...either in plain bands of colour, like our model, or similar but with a finer red line bix within with eastlake corners (almost invisible in the B&W photos).

David.


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

i ordered the green one.


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

Count me in as having ordered a LS Tenmille Brown. 
Although the San Juan in green is a beauty !


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have none on order, yet I looked at drawings again from a few years ago. Tenmile won by a nose for me, and after seeing San Jaun live in pics, I can't wait... 

What can Brown do for you?


----------

